# Aufwandsentschädigung für Verteidigung



## KatzenHai (22 Oktober 2003)

Eine immer wieder gestellte Frage lautet: 

"*Wer ersetzt mir eigentlich meine Zeit, die ich in Fachforen, beim Verfassen von Wiedersprüchen, beim Telefonmusikhören der Callcenter etc. verbringe?*"

Die kurze Antwort lautet zunächst: *Keiner.*

Zu unterscheiden ist zunächst, ob ich vertragliche Ersatzansprüche (solche aus vertraglichen Ansprüchen) oder echte Schadensersatzansprüche geltend machen möchte.

*1. Vertragliche Ansprüche*
Wird von der Gegenseite ein Vertrag schlecht oder nicht erfüllt, kann ich als Gläubiger einer (Gut-)Erfüllung meinen vergeblichen Aufwand nach entsprechenden Formalien geltend machen. Dieser Ersatz vergeblicher Aufwendungen (§ 284 BGB) ist aber alleine auf ausgegebenes Geld (entstandene Kosten) beschränkt, für Zeit/Arbeit besteht keine Erstattungsmöglichkeit. 

Dieser Anspruch kommt vorliegend wohl selten zum Tragen, da der meistvorgetragene Einwand ja gerade ist, dass kein Vertrag zu Stande kam.

*2. Echte Schadensersatzansprüche*

*a. Belegbare Kosten*
Wurde ich durch den Gegner durch Pflichtverletzung, Verzug, unerlaubte Handlung oder Geschäftsführung ohne Auftrag geschädigt, kann ich ebenfalls Kosten, die mir hierdurch entstanden sind, geltend machen. Dies umfasst grundsätzlich Portokosten, Telefongebühren, Fahrtkosten etc., sofern sie zur Rechtsverteidigung notwendig waren. Dies ist eine Frage des Einzelfalls.

Weiterhin kann ich in engen Voraussetzungen meine Arbeitskraft ansetzen, wenn ich z.B. zur Beseitigung eines entstandenen Schadens aus eigener Fachkunde heraus tätig wurde und hierfür ein übliches Entgelt besteht. Dies könnte (Grundsatzurteile habe ich nicht entdeckt) möglicherweise z.B. für eine Neueinrichtung meiner Telefonanlage oder meines PC gelten, falls es hierfür üblicherweise Fachleute gibt, deren Zeit tarifierbar ist: Mache ich das dann selbst, erhalte ich die gleiche Vergütung. Wie gesagt, ich habe noch keine Urteile hierzu gefunden, was aber nicht heißt, dass das nicht mal versucht werden könnte.

*b. Aufgewandte Zeit*
Der Zeitaufwand des Geschädigten bei der außergerichtlichen Abwicklung ist nicht ersatzfähig (ständige Rechtsprechung). Dieses "Opfer" muss halt jeder gleichermaßen bringen, der am allgemeinen Miteinander innerhalb unseres Staates teilnimmt. 

Im Prozess kann ich auf Antrag ggf. nach dem Gesetz zur Entschädigung von Zeugen und Sachverständigen die dort angegeben Fixsätze als Erstattung erhalten - aber nur, wenn meine Teilnahme gerichtlich angeordnet wurde und ich im Ergebnis gewonnen habe. Das gilt im Übrigen auch nicht für alle Personen, z.B. für Angestellte nur eingeschänkt.

*c. Anwaltskosten*
Habe ich mich zur Abwehr eines Anwalt bedient - was ich vor Gericht immer darf - muss die unterliegende Gegenseite mir dessen erstattungsfähige Kosten (Gebührenordnung) erstatten. Vorgerichtlich besteht meist kein Erstattungsanspruch für Forderungsabwehr; also auch nicht für meinen vorprozessualen Anwalt, selbst wenn dieser durch seine Tätigkeit meinen "Sieg" hervor ruft.
Diese Schadensersatzerstattungsregelungen resultieren übrigens aus § 249 BGB.


Diese Zusammenstellung erhebt nicht den Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit oder abschließende Geltung für jeden Lebenssachverhalt. Sie soll lediglich einen Überblick verschaffen und als Link genutzt werden können, wenn erneut die oben beschriebene Frage auftaucht.


----------



## Rechenknecht (23 Oktober 2003)

Schadenersatz schließt doch auch den entgangenen Gewinn mit ein.


> § 252
> Entgangener Gewinn
> Der zu ersetzende Schaden umfasst auch den entgangenen Gewinn. Als entgangen gilt der Gewinn, welcher nach dem gewöhnlichen Lauf der Dinge oder nach den besonderen Umständen, insbesondere nach den getroffenen Anstalten und Vorkehrungen, mit Wahrscheinlichkeit erwartet werden konnte.


Siehe hierzu nochmal:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=28624&sid=4c4dac2ffde58f76ec0b90746b7463cc#28624


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2003)

*Anwaltkosten*

"Vorgerichtlich besteht meist kein Erstattungsanspruch für Forderungsabwehr; also auch nicht für meinen vorprozessualen Anwalt, selbst wenn dieser durch seine Tätigkeit meinen "Sieg" hervor ruft."

Das verwirrt mich jetzt:
Ich befinde mich gerade in einer solchen Situation: Die Gegenseite (Anwälte der Telefongesellschaft ISIS / Dialereinwahl vom April 2002) hat mir einen Mahnbescheid geschickt, ich habe wiedersprochen. Die Forderung wurde beim Amtsgericht begründet, mein Anwalt hat widersprochen und nun hat das Amtsgericht eine erneute Stellungnahme der Gegenseite angefordert.
Wenn die sich nun einfach nicht mehr melden und auf Ihrer Forderung verzichten, kann es doch nicht sein, das ich meinen Anwalt bezahlen muss? - Ich gehe doch davon aus, das die Gegenseite diese Kosten trägt.


----------



## Counselor (23 Oktober 2003)

@Gast

Rechtsanwaltskosten, die im Rahmen eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens entstehen, sind erstattungsfähig. Das Gericht muß allerdings eine Kostengrundentscheidung treffen. Wenn die Lage eindeutig auf Unterliegen der Gegenseite hinweist, dann kann dein Anwalt die Durchführung des Hauptverfahrens beantragen. Im Urteil wird dann über die Kosten entschieden. Wenn du gewinnst, zahlt die Gegenseite.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2003)

*Anwaltkosten zum 2ten*

Counselor, danke für die auskunft.

Aber so ganz klar ist mir das nicht, denn deine Worte bedeuten ja, wenn die Chancen des Verfahrens 50:50 stehen, sind die Kosten nicht erstattungsfähig. 
Habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit, in jedem Fall auf das Verfahren zu bestehen - es kann doch nicht sein, das man mir erst Kosten verursacht und dann einfach einen Rückzieher macht, ohne für die Folgen aufzukomen?


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Anwaltkosten zum 2ten*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor, danke für die auskunft.
> 
> Aber so ganz klar ist mir das nicht, denn deine Worte bedeuten ja, wenn die Chancen des Verfahrens 50:50 stehen, sind die Kosten nicht erstattungsfähig.
> Habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit, in jedem Fall auf das Verfahren zu bestehen - es kann doch nicht sein, das man mir erst Kosten verursacht und dann einfach einen Rückzieher macht, ohne für die Folgen aufzukomen?




Wenn die andere Seite in Kenntnis Deiner Verteidigung einen Rückzieher macht, dann wird sie voraussichtlich auch die Kosten aufgebrummt bekommen.
Wer erst das Klageverfahren anstrengt und dann kneift, zahlt regelmäßig.


----------



## Counselor (23 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Anwaltkosten zum 2ten*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die andere Seite in Kenntnis Deiner Verteidigung einen Rückzieher macht, dann wird sie voraussichtlich auch die Kosten aufgebrummt bekommen.
> Wer erst das Klageverfahren anstrengt und dann kneift, zahlt regelmäßig.



So isses. Hier zieht meiner Meinung nach § 269 III ZPO.

Counselor

[Selbstedit, da ich fälschlich davon ausging, die Sache wäre noch nicht rechtshängig]


----------



## Teleton (23 Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
es scheint ja schon ein Klageverfahren anhängig zu sein (Forderung wurde begründet und es wurde erwidert). "Kneifen" kann der Kläger dann ja nur noch durch Klagerücknahme, dann werden auch die Kosten aufgebrummt §269 III ZPO. Sofern im laufenden Verfahren nur nicht mehr zurückgeschrieben wird, wird das Gericht dies bei der Entscheidung entsprechend berücksichtigen (möglicherweise ist die Sache ja "ausgeschrieben"). Im Urteil wird dann auch eine Kostenentscheidung getroffen.

Grüße
Teleton


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

*Idee*

Ich habe da so eine Idee...
wenn man diesen Betrügern seinen eigenen Aufwand (vor allem Zeit) nicht so einfach in 
Rechnung stellen kann, so könnte man doch wir folgt vorgenen:

Ich gebe die Angelegenheit zur Prüfung einer dritten Person.
Diese Person kann dann eine horrende Rechnung (z.B. das 4-fache der unberechtigten Forderung)
an mich stellen, eben für die Prüfung der Angelegenheit. Diese Kosten kann man dann doch sicherlich den
Nextettern, Intrummern und Axmännern in Rechnung stellen..... 

Wenn das so funktionieren sollte, dann sollten wir uns hier alle zusammentun,
und einer dem anderen seine Angelegenheiten gegen Bezahlung (die dann aber
wieder rückerstattet wird) prüfen (wenn auch nur fiktiv)...

Damit könnetn wir doch den Spiess umdrehen und den Knalltüten, die uns betrügerisch
unter Druck setzten zeigen wo der Hase läuft....
Da ginge für die der Schuss nach hinten los.


Gruss Uli7


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Oktober 2003)

@ Ulli7

Schön wäre es, wenn es dann nicht auch gleich ein Verstoss gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz wäre.

Wenn Du schon im Vorfeld nicht die Kosten für einen Anwalt bekommst ....


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

*Idee - hab keine Rechtsberatung gemeint*

@ Jurist:
Ich hab mit meiner Idee nicht Rechtsberatung gemeint......
Es soll lediglich eine fiktive Prüfung sein, um "Kosten" zu erzeugen,
die dann den Betrügern in Rechnung gestellt werden.
Die Prüfung soll keine Beratung sein !!!

Gruß Ulli7


----------



## Heiko (24 Oktober 2003)

@Ulli7:
Du willst hier aber keinen zum Betrug anstiften, oder? :gruebel:
Wenn die Kosten nur fiktiv entstehen, darf auch nur fiktiv berechnet werden.


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Oktober 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> @Ulli7:
> Du willst hier aber keinen zum Betrug anstiften, oder? :gruebel:
> Wenn die Kosten nur fiktiv entstehen, darf auch nur fiktiv berechnet werden.




@ Heiko


Sei nicht so streng. Ulli7 hat nur die Praxis von Intrum Justitia vorgeschlagen. Dort werden auch Anschrifts- und Bonitätsprüfungen in Rechnung gestellt, die später zu großen Missverständnissen erklärt werden, so sie denn moniert werden.

@ Ulli7

Kostenproduktion geht definitiv nicht. Das hat hier auch keiner nötig. Wenn Du Dich wehrst, haben die schon Kosten genug. Das muss Dir reichen.


----------



## Heiko (24 Oktober 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Heiko
> Sei nicht so streng. Ulli7 hat nur die Praxis von Intrum Justitia vorgeschlagen. Dort werden auch Anschrifts- und Bonitätsprüfungen in Rechnung gestellt, die später zu großen Missverständnissen erklärt werden, so sie denn moniert werden.


Ich halte aber trotzdem nicht viel davon, sich auf so ein Niveau runterziehen zu lassen.
Du weißt ja:
Wenn Dich ein Idiot erst mal auf sein Niveau gezogen hat, schlägt er Dich mit Erfahrung. Das gilt mit einem anderen Bezug hier auch.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

*Idee die 3.*

@ Heiko:
Ich will hier gewiss niemanden zum Betrug anstiften. 

Ob im ersten Schritt alles nur fiktiv ist spielt doch ersteinmal keine große Rolle.... es soll nur dazu dienen um die Nexnetter und Intrummer und Co. abzuschrecheken.....
Wenns dann ans eingemachte geht, müsste aus fiktiv natürlich REAL werden. D.H. eine Prüfungsleistung müsste erbracht werden (wenns auch nur ein Sichten der überhöhten Telefonrechnung ist ...)
Daß dafür ein sehr hoher Rechnungsbetrag gestellt wird ist der eigentliche Sinn und Zweck, denn diesen könnte man dann doch sicherlich von den
Nexnettern und Intrummern einfordern.
Wir schlagen die quasi mit ihren eigenen Handschuhen...
Ob das moralisch nun gut oder nicht gut sein könnte..... darüber lässt sich streiten.
Die Gegenseite hat überhaupt keine Moral, das ist Fakt !


Gruß Ulli7


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

*Idee die 4.*

Heiko schrieb:
Wenn Dich ein Idiot erst mal auf sein Niveau gezogen hat, schlägt er Dich mit Erfahrung. Das gilt mit einem anderen Bezug hier auch.


@Heiko:
Da hast eigentlich recht....
Aber ich finde es irgendwie unausgeglichen..... 
Die Gegenseite fischt quasi grinsend mit Dynamit und wir angeln mit Fliegen 

@Jurist:
Du hast Recht, es ist Kostenerzeugung um Intrum & Co. zu schaden.
Aber wie gesagt, ich sehe den Kampf als unausgeglichen und befürchte
halt, daß die berühmte Waage einseitig belastet ist/wird (zu Gunsten der
Gegenseite)

Gruß Ulli7


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Oktober 2003)

@Ulli:

Ich muss warnen.

Es werden nur *notwendige Kosten* erstattet. Wenn du dir also den Vorstandschef von Siemens (kann der sowas??) zum Stundensatz von 750 € ins Haus holst, nur um deinen Dialer zu sichern, ist dies von der Höhe her nicht erstattungsfähig. Egal, ob der dir eine getürkte oder echte Rechnung stellt bzw. ob du real zahlst oder nicht.
Du bekommst dies einfach nicht erstattet.

Die Strafbarkeit steht auf einem anderen Blatt ...


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2005)

@Gast:

Die Inanspruchname eines Kunden - also im bestehenden Vertragsverhältnis - wegen einer völlig unberechtigten Forderung verplichtet nach geltendem deutschen Recht zum Schadenersatz wegen Nebenpflichtverletzung (vor der Schuldrechtsreform war dies die sog. pVV). Fraglich ist dann immer das Verschulden des Unternehmens, welches man bei offensichtlichen Fehlern der Rechnung unschwer nachweisen kann, denn die korrekte Abrechnung von Entgelten ist nun einmal Teil des Pflichtenkreises des Telekommunikationsunternehmens. 

Wer also Buchungskonten vertauscht, Personen verwechselt oder längst gekündigte Leistungen weiterhin munter abrechnet und auf diese Weise phantasievolle Rechnungen durch die Gegend schickt - MAGENTA macht das ja sehr ausgiebig - für den könnte es bald brenzlig werden. Denn in diesem Falle können außergerichtliche Anwaltskosten zur Abwehr der Forderung als Schadenersatz geltend gemacht werden. 


Urteile hierzu ?  Gibt es im Grunde schon, wenn wohl auch - in veröffentlichter Form - nicht gegen eines der hier im Forum genannten Unternehmen. Wer nachlesen möchte, schaut in den Palandt BGB Kommentar § 280 Rn. 27 f.

Freundliche Grüße aus Berlin
Graf Koks


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2005)

Graf Koks schrieb:
			
		

> Fraglich ist dann immer das Verschulden des Unternehmens, welches man bei offensichtlichen Fehlern der Rechnung unschwer nachweisen kann, denn die korrekte Abrechnung von Entgelten ist nun einmal Teil des Pflichtenkreises des Telekommunikationsunternehmens.


Sorry, aber in diesem Fall hat das Unternehmen die Beweislast für fehlendes Verschulden. Der Kläger muß mE nur die objektive Pflichtverletzung vortragen und beweisen.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2005)

@Gast:
Ist natürlich richtig. Korrekter also: Die Pflichtverletzung liegt auf der Hand, und ein Entlastungsbeweis dürfte dem Unternehmen nicht gelingen. Gleichwohl bleibt es Ihnen im Prozess unbenommen, zum Verschulden des Unternehmens vorzutragen.


M.f.G.
der Graf


----------

